# High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes????



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

My '96 Golf 2.0 idles smooth, runs fine at low throttle openings/below 3000 RPM...but if I go to WOT the engine feels like it just stops making power and then begins to misfire like mad between 3000-4000 RPM. I've replaced all the ignition parts (plugs, wires, dist cap/rotor) and double checked on the coil's health (only 2 years old). Any clues as to where to look next??? Only DTC's I get are "random misfire" and "misfire cylinder 1", "misfire cylinder 2" etc. no codes relating to any specific component failures. Got me stumped....gotta figure it out to get my new tags!





















Thanks for any help you can send my way! Help me solve this and I'll put in a good work with SANTA for you!


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Can you swap a coil in there?


----------



## HGB (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes???? (spitpilot)*

recheck that coil. i usually spray some windex or water on the ignition components while the engine is running and change when you spray indicates a problem. fuel pressure, check to see that its is at least 36-40 psi at idle, and 46-50 psi with the regulator vacuum hose off. look for any vacuum leaks also.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes???? (HGB)*

Maybe you got a bad tank of gas?


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes???? (spitpilot)*

Sounds like a timing issue. 
Is your car chipped? If so, maybe you got some bad gas and need to bump the octane. 
Do you have an adjustable cam gear? If so, it's possible your timing is off and you can compensate with the cam gear until you reset your timing.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes???? (Red Baron Golf)*

Engine is bone stock...except for K&N filter...I checked its clean. I replaced fuel filter along with all the ignition parts I mentioned when this started a few months back. It like someone strangles the engine when the RPMs hit 3000...goes soft....then if I keep on the gas it misfires like mad and the CEL comes on and starts a blinkin. If I back off things smooth out....its like I have a throttle restrictor or somethin. Here in CA if they send your car to a "test only" smog station for the tag smog check and you fail...which a CEL guarentees...the state will give you $500 to help get car into compliance. Only hook is that you have to take it to a state selected garage. Not one VW garage is on the list. So I'm trying to get some clues so these bozos won't just waste the state's $500 (and the $100 that I have to kick in under this program) replacing parts cause they can't diagnose VW engine management systems correctly...I want my car fixed in this deal! Maybe I should have told CA to stick their $500 and just taken it to a good VW mechanic....just the principle of the thing...state tells me what to do...I execpt them to keep their part of the deal. Will tell em to double check the fuel pressure since the missing isn't confined to when car is cold and damp and the coil is only 2 years old...I'm bettin its not the coil. Any other thoughts???? Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes???? (spitpilot)*

damn $500 is a lot of cash
I'd imagine ANY shop can do a full tuneup for that price (minus the belts)


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes???? (spitpilot)*

Try this:
Take a rubber mallet and whack your catalytic converter. If the honeycomb is breaking down, it could be clogging the exhaust, hence your lack of power and the misfires and you'll hear the little pieces rattling in there.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes???? (Red Baron Golf)*

And the winner is...Red Baron Golf! It was indeed the cat. Here in CA you can only install factory units...$817....thank you very much CARB! The exact same part number....probably made in the same Canadian plant...Eh...but without the VW-Audi symbol is like $200! Aint life grand in the Golden State. At least I got my $500 "welfare check" (if state orders your car to be part of their 10% extra test sample and it fails they'll pay up to $500 to help fix it) so whole deal: diagnostics, cat and install & retest/certificate to DMV "only" set me back $732!


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes???? (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_And the winner is...Red Baron Golf! It was indeed the cat. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HGB (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: High RPM Misfires....Possible Causes???? (spitpilot)*

im sent


----------

